

How News Agencies Reported the Health Care Decision - talboito
http://www.scotusblog.com/2012/07/were-getting-wildly-differing-assessments/

======
frossie
I just find it insane that SCOTUSblog does not have press privileges for the
Supreme Court.

We have to find a middle way between any dude with a posterous account
claiming that they are a journalist, and having what is essentially a premier
online specialist news outlet treated like nobodies.

[PS. I love the OP - it is a really dramatic account that I hope does not get
lost on HN because of its Sunday submission]

